# Car Cleaning-How is it done?



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

I know that this may be a silly question and possibly in the wrong place but i was just wondering how do people manage to prep their cars at somewhere like this weekends meet.
Are there any facilities for washing cars, etc. I ask because i like most others, want my car to be as clean as is possible, especially this weekend.
I know that someone will be along very soon to enlighten me and that is one of the good things about this forum-the amount of info' and advice is second to none and keep it coming.
Cheers........Ken. 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

There's plenty of info on the 'Show and Shine' part of this forum.
Expect to use much elbow grease.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

in the past I have done a few things to ensure my car was gleaming on the day of a big event.

first things first, pack lots of bits, including quick detailer, mf cloths, tyre shine, wax etc...

grab a yellow pages or yell.com and find a hand car wash as close to the venue as possible. ask them to do exterior, wheels, and dry. once done, drive very carefully to the venue without using brakes much.

quick detail, wax, tyre shine and we are good to go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There will be water there so just take your cleaning gear and a watering can to rinse with works for me


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There will be water there so just take your cleaning gear and a watering can to rinse with works for me


Yer but the water is in the lake, so won't it be dirty  no dirty tricks now :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

take pics Ken, I wont be there.... good luck


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Will do Adam and sorry you can't make it as i was looking forward to catching up with you mate.
Thanks again for everything........Ken.


----------

